# Naki fishing



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Decided to give White Cliffs a go on Sunday as the moon faze was good. Text Wondaboy to see if he was keen, however the reply was that he thought it might chop up as it was forecast for a strong westerly. 
As I was on my own I decided to make it an early one and arose sleepy eyed at 4am to the sounds of gusty wind and proceeded to get ready. I had planned to be fishing by 6am however I soon realised that a surf launch in the dark might be a bit ambitious. I arrived at WC at 5.30, just as daylight was peeping through, to a flat sea with a foot high wave and very little wind. A mental note was made as the sand had shifted dramatically leaving a 2.5mtr to 3mtr drop to the low tide and that the surf could prove a bit dumpy at high tide. I paddled around for a while checking out spots and finally anchored at about 7am. within 10min the bites started and soon a wee snap was released. I then proceeded to catch snap after snap after snap, keeping the odd one as they were all over 300mm. then the ledger nodded, this felt like a better fish and soon a nice 7.5lb was in the bin. The stray line screamed, then rested. I waited a few seconds then set the hook. Yes, Bu**er too keen. Re-baited the stray line with 1/4 of a kahawai and flicked it 30mtrs into the burly trail. I was hooked up on the ledger and was reeling in when the stray line sang again. I popped the ledger in the holder still bouncing and set the stray line. After 6 or 7 minutes a nice snap around 16lb arrived at the side of the yak. As he was coming in I could see he was only just hooked and I new that I would have to gaff him to get him in the yak. As I was mainly looking for table fish I gabbed the trace, gave it a couple of quick tugs and off he swam. I finished the day catching about 50 snapps, keeping 10 for the bin and a little trev as well.

NM


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report and glad you have remained to contribute!

Well done mate,


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Real nice session Naki Man. Well done & great to see your report. Cheers Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWemGDyoAACvfgAASYQf/8oGlFgov796wMACkDVT1P01T1MmnqND0mnqbUxGg9Q9NIaEU2gp6YTKNlA00A9QAaemoYAaaNBpiAAABkAgBSSDLoiKOnYYdcooexoIOPzvDmvNdcKn6KuGSUiRbpnMirssnLarPaaTTzkVQpeF8cWUuPGmEt3cIvbyTJRNNBZ0TRcVpZEmmUWLl1DTh3xOI5XRUFKFf7sqeDLVmeDVUjZ+XWG0kGpKBEXKo1ZgdVi4HU0Qe84WViQXGNNjbRHNkwgmK/4u5IpwoSHTDB5UA


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice one Naki :wink: I could handle that sort of a session


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Red. Its a fairly rough coast line, however because of it's location it is protected from the westerly and the many reefs break down the swell. You have to watch where you anchor on a receeding tide as the waves start forming over the reefs

He's some pic's taken last year of a club trip just before they closed a big section down for a marine reserve
At high tide the sea pounds the cliffs and leaves no beach


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Great report, Naki Man. Also glad you have stayed on.
I recently watched a DVD on fishing in NZ and the boys there were using live kahwai to catch snapper. On one ocasion they put a huge kahwai on a hook and this massive snapper just hoovered it down and then bolted. They had an underwater camera and the footage was incredible. The snapper gained its freedom by busting the line on rocks.
Congrats on the catch.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTgAhxYAAC/fgAASQYX6sqZhmSA/79+wMADabCKbTUTTTT1PQT1HlNomaIGg2moVPUaaNDQaDQAAAABqnkaE00I0aGmgaBpo0aMhCIWyuGZIhc+3Hthfc+C09mhKDDfgiVU3WXpKH4X4g/vCYlBCV9oOBxr3OQsOcwHParsOHw3g+aVx7mHz1be3YrCOu5lyCxAUFomdck4w3pyfoTdTVPlpUiFAskiqWIlXFyAx0TiI0qiLAcJHgMLOYo2B9kVP6ejWBN+MoCXUGsyBkgcDYRzxMrorkaFRtkcFfhNAESyM5vjFq25KY4huZoSU5LMnLEBM06S1JQECG2NbZOMbCKBhQqScv4u5IpwoSBwAQ4sA


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice catch Naki.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey NM, you guys sure do have a great fishery over there.

Can you tell us a bit more about your techniques for snapper fishing especially the 'ledger' rig and also what exactly 'straylining' is all about?? These are techniques that I'm (and I'm sure a lot of other Aussie yakfishos) are unfamiliar with..

Can you also let us know if the snapper season lasts all year or is there a certain time of year when they come on the chew?

Thanks mate. ps. Bet those snapps tasted great!


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I can see why some other buggers are jealous, 'cause I sure am! :? .....50 snapper in a session! :shock: ...Thats unbefrigginlevable!


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Guys

Davey we sure are lucky over here in the Naki. Even just outside the port we can get a good haul of gurnard and pannie snaps.

A ledger rig is simply a a dropper rig with a sinker on the bottom with 2 traces about 250mm long, (long enough so they move in the current) and spaced far apart so that they don't get tangled. Some use flashers, however I use a flashing light, Green for snapper and pink for gurnard. You get about 70 hrs of life from them.

Stray lines have a trace about 1mtr long, with 2 snood hooks and either a 1/4 or 1/8 once sliding ball sinker. I bait this with 1/4 to 1/2 a kahawai (cut length ways) and cast it as far as possible down the burly line.

I burly from the top with pellets and a kahawai carcase in a container (I try to avoid blood burly). To bring the fish under the yak, I drop stones that have been soaked in fish oil.

You can pick snapps up all year, however they seem to play hard to get from mid Oct to Xmas. During this time we get a lot of strong winds in the Naki which makes it hard to get out as well. After Xmas you can pick them up over worm beds or scallop beds till about march. From March to about August is the time to have fun over the reefs for big snapps.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Now thats a feed of fish. Congrats. Steve.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

great fishing. you are so lucky.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Naki you sure have some great fishing spots in NZ, 50 snapper in one outting thats awesome.
But you gotta be pulling out legs with the flashing light on the end of the hook,thats a beauty,
How much and where do we get them


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A lotta love for ya work Naki...sand looks dark and volcanic. Are your snaps there year round?


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

*Spottymac* - Most fishing shops stock them and they retail for about $6.50, however I get them quite a bit cheaper than that. When the sharks and barracuda are around I use 60lb steel trace so's I don't loose them. Big Snapps just crunch them

*Poddymullet* - Yea you can pick snapps up most of the year, however they play hard to get Oct to Dec
The sand is fine ironsand - hot as hell in summer. Up Auckland way the sand is white

Cheers

NM


----------

